# Muncie transmission ?



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to tell the difference between a Muncie M-20 and a Muncie M-21. I believe all 3 of my (and my Dad's) transmissions (2 installed) are M-20s. I have written down all the numbers I could find and am just starting to research them. Figured this was a good place to start.

Andy


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Does this help?*

Click on this link I found below, I think it's what your lookin' for.


Muncie 4 Speed Identification


Muncie Transmission Id and ratio guide


----------

